# Offshore bank account



## daviddavid44

Hello,

Has anyone used an offshore bank account whilst in Germany? Can you pay your money/cash straight in to the account from most banks??

I will be near Berlin very soon.

Look forward to any answer.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## James3214

Never had one myself but I know some German banks refuse to make transfers to them. They are not liked by the 'financeamt' and they will put you immediately under suspicion.


----------

